# Gunmetal Recurve needed URGENTLY



## Viper_SA (4/12/18)

Who has stock please? I need one like yesterday to go on top of my new mod that will arrive on Thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/18)

Bump


----------



## JurgensSt (5/12/18)

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...pes-recurve-24mm-bf-rda?variant=8184540201048

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...pes-recurve-24mm-bf-rda?variant=8184540201048



Sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Sold out



Should have checked before i posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/12/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Should have checked before i posted



Nah, no worries. Maybe I'll pick up an expensive HE atty instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (5/12/18)

I don't know this vendor, but they seem to have stock.
https://www.vapeclouds.co.za/collections/tanks/products/wotofo-recurve-rda?variant=13444386717785

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (5/12/18)

Might struggle to find a Gun Metal. 
Get the black, Wotofo’s gun metal is very dark almost black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/12/18)

Why not get any color and get the gun metal cap?

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/12/18)

This is what I was talking about yesterday








Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

